# Ray Allen pulls out of World Championships



## pharcyde (Jun 22, 2002)

Wally Scerbiak, or whatever that name is, declined an invitation as his replacement because of "conflicts" with his recently pregnant wife's schedual. It's not like he has to be there when the baby's born. If I was in his position I'd gladly go. He's not as good as people think he is, he's a shooter. That's it. He had an opportunity to represent his country against the world and he turned it down because he didn't feel like going. Also, Ray Allen pulled out because of "knee tendenitis," but last night he was playing in a charity event. Why can't these guys just go out and play for their country? I'm getting tired of people pulling out for fake injuries and bogus personal reasons.

please do not use names that you used to describe a player. truebluefan


----------



## Brick (Jul 15, 2002)

i would skip the world champs to see my baby born. only an idiot wouldnt.


----------



## pharcyde (Jun 22, 2002)

*so would I...*

But that's not why he's skipping it. As I said, his wife is recently pregnant, which means she won't be giving birth any time soon, at least not in the next month. He's just using that as an excuse not to go because he doesn't feel like it.


----------



## Hotlantadude198 (Jul 12, 2002)

As long as they don't choose any of our players it
doesn't bother me.The injury risk isn't worth it.


----------



## "Matt!" (Jul 24, 2002)

So let me get this straight: you're going to make millions of dollars for playing for the Bucks, and you feel your knee start to tighten up. Maybe you go play a charity event at 50%, but why risk blowing an ACL/MCL or another ligament over something that is not essentially important to your job?

Maybe Wally Sczerbiak wants to spend time with his wife now, because in 9 months he will playing in the NBA. Did you ever think that maybe athletes spend 41 games away from their families, plus practices and other road trips? Maybe since he is gone for half the year he wanted to spend time with her during his off season.

Let's say you're an accountant, and you go on vacation; would you like to keep doing people's taxes while trying to relax?


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

I'm sure Duke's Jay Williams will be glad to play as an alternate. If not... send Jalen Rose. I'm sure J would play.


----------

